# Temperature controlled tank filler



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I attached my Python to my bathroom faucet, and broke the faucet getting the fitting off. So I started using my kitchen sink faucet, and bought a quick connect piece so that I could hook up the Python without taking the faucet aerator off and on. The weight and pressure of the Python eventually eroded the plastic threads in the faucet. Another tap gone.

The temperature of the water coming out of my kitchen tap tends to fluctuate, enough that I had to constantly monitor and adjust it as I filled a bucket or ran water into my tank.

Here is a solution that I got from the Alex. I went out today for parts, hooked it up, and it actually works! The only plumbing I have done before is replace a faucet (see above). Now when I do a water change I just have to flip the valves open and fill away, no more temperature concerns or need to connect hoses.

Parts List

Delta R2910 mechanical mixing valve - purchased from Emco in Burnaby $70
2 x Dahl-Eco mini-ball retrofit valve 3/8 OD Fem. Comp x 3/8 OD Comp (shut off valves for hot and cold lines) $35
2x Master Plumber 3/8 x 3/8 x 3/8 OD Comp ULN 299A retro fit adapter (to T each line) $15
1 Master Plumber 3/4" male hose x 1/2" MIP solid brass hose connection ULN 525 $4
2 x 12" 3/8" comp x 3/8" comp braid water supply line $14
1 x 6" 1/2" IPS Fem x 3/8" comp fem braided connector $4
1x female brass hose coupling, 3/4" female thread connector with 1/2" tail (to attach hose) $5
Teflon tape

Total $155 with tax

Method

** step by step for people who have never done plumbing, like me
***** any plumbers out there with comments or suggestions on method, advice always appreciated*****

Turn off the water going to the hot and cold lines of your faucet, via shut off valves

Turn on faucet to ensure lines are closed, then turn off again

Unhook the cold water line leading to the faucet from the source line

Connect the cold water line coming from source to one side of the T adapter, and the cold line running up to the faucet to the other side of the T

Attach the ball valve (shut off valve) to the base of the T

Attach the 12" braided water supply line to the ball valve

Attach the other end of this supply line to the cold (marked C) end of the mixing valve

Repeat these steps for the hot water line.

Now attach the 6" braided line to the remaining outlet on the mixing valve.

Attach the brass hose connector to the end of the braided line. Slide your length of hose over the tail of the connector and secure with a clamp.

Close both ball valves, turn the water back on at the shut offs, turn on the faucet and check for leaks. I used Teflon tape on each connection as per Rona guy. NO LEAKS! I surprised myself.

Once you have your fill hose connected, with the end in the sink, open both ball valves and run the water. I clamped the end of the hose into a small bucket and put the end of my digital tank thermometer in the bucket. Adjust the mixing valve by moving the lever until you get 
the temperature you want, then tighten the set screw on the valve.

I have my cold water line running through a dechlorinator as well (T'd off after the dechlorinator) but still add prime when doing water changes, just less worry.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing you set up.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Do you have a pic of the completed setup? What kind of dechlorinator do you use? Thanks for this. Brent


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Updated post with final part needed to connect hose to mixing valve. I am using a Rainfresh FC200 dechlorinator purchased from Rona for about $70. I only have it attached to the cold water supply, I am not sure if the hot water can also go through the dechlorinator and still have it work.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, but the photos don't seem to work.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Added photos again, still upside down. Can't seem to get imgur or photobucket to work on the iPad.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

thanks, looks good!


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Update:
Just completed my first 25% water change on the 160. It took just under an hour. I drain by siphon using the head of my Python in the water since it has a screen to trap any fish that might go exploring. To fill, I added the shut off valve from my Python to the end of the hose so I can stop the water flow at the tank when it's full.

I monitored the water temperature as it went into the tank. It still fluctuated a bit, never over 26.2 but went down to 25.5 then back up again. I think the temperature control valve will only prevent the temp from exceeding the set temperature, but doesn't prevent it from going cooler. I had to attach the output hose permanently to the valve, otherwise it leaked, so the hose has to live under my sink and any water remaining in the hose can't be drained out.

I also had to run the water for a bit at start up, monitoring the temperature until I was sure it had settled down to 26, before moving the hose to the tank. The pressure of the water is high, so if I close the valve on the output end of the hose in order to move it to the tank, when I open the valve I get a very intense burst of water (ie water all over the walls, etc). So I just keep the water running and put the end of a hose in a bucket until I get to the tank.

I wasn't able to find out the brand of mixing valve used by the Alex, so I am not sure if the mixing valve I bought doesn't work as well as his.

Overall, I would have to say that I wouldn't go this route. It cost about the same as replacing my kitchen faucet would have cost. I had a choice: replace my faucet or go for this set up, so it was worth a try. I find the spray head on my kitchen faucet very useful, but all the models at Rona/Home Depot have plastic threads on aerator, and these just don't stand up to the weight and pressure of the Python, even with a quick disconnect installed so that the aerator doesn't need to be removed every time. 

If I had a metal threaded aerator on my faucet, I would have just gone with the quick disconnect on the Python. I would still need to run the water for a bit at the beginning to get the temperature adjusted and steady. This was a step that I hoped the mixing valve would solve, but didn't.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I was seriously considering doing something similar.


----------

